# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  Mastering MATLAB 7 [Livres]

## Jerome Briot

*Mastering MATLAB 7* de Duane Hanselman et Bruce Littlefield

D'aprs l'diteur :




> This text is about MATLAB. If you use MATLAB or are considering using it, this book is for you. This text represents an alternative to learning MATLAB on your own with or without the help of the documentation that comes with the software. The informal style of this book makes it easy to read and, as the title suggests, it provides the tools you need to master MATLAB. As a programming language and data visualization tool, MATLAB offers a rich set of capabilities for solving problems in engineering, scientific, computing, and mathematical disciplines. The fundamental goal of this text is to help you increase your productivity by showing you how to use these capabilities efficiently. Because of the interactive nature of MATLAB, the material is generally presented in the form of examples that you can duplicate by running MATLAB as you read this book.
> 
> This text covers only topics that are of use to a general audience. The material presented generally applies to all computer platforms. None of the Toolboxes, Blocksets, and other Libraries that are available for additionnal cost are discussed, altough some are referred to in appropriate places. However, based on user feedback, this book does discuss linking MATLAB to programs written in C, FORTRAN, and Java. Furthermore, it demonstrates how MATLAB can be dynamically linked to other applications on the PC platform.
> 
> Since MATLAB continues to evolve as a software tool, this text focuses on MATLAB Version 7. For the most part, the material applies to 6.x and 5.x versions of MATLAB as well. When appropriate, distinctions between versions are made.


Que pensez-vous de *la critique* que nous avons faite de ce livre ?

Donnez-nous votre avis sur cet ouvrage !

 ::merci::

----------


## Deepin

> *Mastering MATLAB 7* de Duane Hanselman et Bruce Littlefield
> 
> Que pensez-vous de *la critique* que nous avons faite de ce livre ?
> 
> Donnez-nous votre avis sur cet ouvrage !


La critique du livre est on ne peut plus vraie. Ce livre est parfait pour les dbutants. 

Matlab est avec Pascal un des premiers langages que j'ai appris dans les annes 90. Langage appris en mode autodidacte, Mastering Matlab tait LE livre qui m'avait permis de me former sur ce langage. Aujourd'hui encore, j'y retourne (version plus rcente) quand j'ai besoin de me rafraichir la mmoire  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est un livre que je conseillerai absolument aux dbutants (autonomes).

----------

